# Experience with aiki-nage



## Yari (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi

I've been trying to do aiki-nage when doing Randori, but I always seem to come short. Uke tends to stop short, and doesn't "fly". 

Any experience with it?


/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Yari said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I've been trying to do aiki-nage when doing Randori, but I always seem to come short. Uke tends to stop short, and doesn't "fly".
> 
> ...


Yari, I'm not familiar with this technique.  We may have it in our curriculum under a different name.  Can you describe the tech?


----------



## Yari (Feb 17, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Yari, I'm not familiar with this technique.  We may have it in our curriculum under a different name.  Can you describe the tech?




simply put, you put yourself infront of uke's feet, like a ball, and he falls over you.

We put uke in a momentum, and then step infront(and down), so his own momentum puts him over your. If hi doesn't want to land on his face, he does ukemi.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 18, 2004)

Yari said:
			
		

> simply put, you put yourself infront of uke's feet, like a ball, and he falls over you.
> 
> We put uke in a momentum, and then step infront(and down), so his own momentum puts him over your. If hi doesn't want to land on his face, he does ukemi.
> 
> /Yari


I haven't seen this tech in my style but it seems to me that uke is probably stopping short because he knows it's coming.  This tech would almost have to be one that is used against a full force attack on an unsuspecting attacker.  I've seen the tech you're referring to somewhere on the net in a video clip and it seemed like a real sacrifice move to me.  An attacker who is aware of himself and his surroundings should be able to jump over, blend to the side or just pull up short and give a good football kick to your head.  Having said that, I may try this out tonight on an unsuspecting uke that comes barreling in just to see what results I get.  I don't think I'd try this on the street though.


----------



## Yari (Feb 18, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> An attacker who is aware of himself and his surroundings should be able to jump over, blend to the side or just pull up short and give a good football kick to your head.  Having said that, I may try this out tonight on an unsuspecting uke that comes barreling in just to see what results I get.  I don't think I'd try this on the street though.



It's true it's a real sacrific. But you try and catch uke while his front foot is just placing itself. And if your real mean you "push" a bit in under him. Letting he's leg lock up and send him hurling over his own leg (Which now should be locked at the knee joint).

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 18, 2004)

By catching the lead foot as it hits the floor and pushing in you could add a little extra forward thrust to the front of the knee, hyper-extending it before he even leaves the ground thus making it harder for him to get up again, thereby allowing yourself time to regain your footing and escape or retaliate.  O.K. it makes more sense that way.  Yet another aikido technique where the timing has to be immaculate.

Yari, does Nishio style have a seperate curriculum for kids or do they learn a different level of the adults set?  Nihon Goshin has a seperate curriculum altogether for kids until the green belt level, then they begin to work the adult techs from the adult white level on up.  Many of the kids techniques have a great deal of merit and I've even used some of them during randori to good effect.


----------



## Yari (Feb 19, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> By catching the lead foot as it hits the floor and pushing in you could add a little extra forward thrust to the front of the knee, hyper-extending it before he even leaves the ground thus making it harder for him to get up again, thereby allowing yourself time to regain your footing and escape or retaliate.  O.K. it makes more sense that way.  Yet another aikido technique where the timing has to be immaculate.



True the timing is crucial. I wont choose to do this technique on the street, but I like to pratice it once in a while, because I have to really have the "feel" of uke. It's kind of perfecting my timing. Can I catch the correct moment? Or not   




> Yari, does Nishio style have a seperate curriculum for kids or do they learn a different level of the adults set?  Nihon Goshin has a seperate curriculum altogether for kids until the green belt level, then they begin to work the adult techs from the adult white level on up.  Many of the kids techniques have a great deal of merit and I've even used some of them during randori to good effect.



Not to my knowledge. I know some schools "water -down" some of the techniques, others use more judo (more fun for the kids tumbling around). And then there's just them that don't teach kids.

I think it's good for kids to grow up using there body in many different ways. Gets them to learn there body in a good way.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yari, we do have aiki-nage in out system after all.  I asked about it last night.  It's called body block in our system.  It'll be interesting to work it in the dojo and see what kind of effort I can get an uke to put into an attack.


----------



## Yari (Feb 19, 2004)

Let me here about it when you get a chance to try it.

/Yari


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2004)

Hello everyone, isn't aiki-nage just a general term for a breath throw? (speaking from yoshokai/ yoshinkan) Can you be a little more specific or give me a link to a video clip or picture.


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 19, 2004)

kokyu is breath...


As for the technique, we use it all the time in randori.  It's one of my favorites.  It seems to me that timing is the most important part of it for me.  If I drop too early, uke knows what's going on, and adjusts, and then I have to do suwariwaza.  If I go late, we run into each other.  When timed correctly, I drop and they either trip over me and faceplant or go into ukemi to avoid the faceplant.  

It's a fun one.  I like it.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2004)

OK... how about a picture or description?


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2004)

never mind, brain fart.  Step in throw


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 19, 2004)

Marvin said:
			
		

> never mind, brain fart.  Step in throw


Marvin, I've been the victim of mental flatulence my self a time or two.  :uhyeah: 

Think about it as if uke were charging and you fell into a fetal position at his feet on your elbows and knees.  As others have stated, timing is crucial.  Fall too early and your reward is a boot to the ribs, fall too late and you get rammed at full speed while your balance is sacrificed.


----------



## Yari (Mar 20, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Marvin, I've been the victim of mental flatulence my self a time or two.  :uhyeah:



Yeah me too, I've even heard people say I only have gas in my head, which is probably why I always feel light headed    

/Yari


----------



## Marvin (Mar 20, 2004)

it's been a long time since I've done any aikido, I just forgot the terminology!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2004)

Marvin said:
			
		

> it's been a long time since I've done any aikido, I just forgot the terminology!


I just did aikido this past wednesday... and I still forget the terminology. :uhyeah:   Not to worry.  We're all learning that for most every style of aikido that's out there there are different terms for everything.  The style that I study doesn't even use japanese terms for techniques so I have to try and figure out which technique term to use based on descriptions of the tech.  It's great for expanding my research skills but gets a little confusing when I have to come up with 6 or 7 different names for the same tech.


----------

